# Need new shingles in Grand Forks



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Buying a different house that has 33 year-old shingles on it, so they need to be replaced ASAP. Can someone give me a name
of someone or a company they were happy with.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

You can call Mike olson with Greenworks 2182894206


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

Greenworks? aren't they a landscaping and fencing contractor?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'd recomend waiting until at least May to get it done. Most contractors will tell you they will be just fine putting them on when it is cold but in 15 years of doing inspections I find that those generally are the jobs that end up with problems. The problems may not show for 5-6 years (often past the contractors warrantee) but eventually they do. I have a farmer/contractor that starts homes every fall and always seems to be shingling in late november or later. Generally within 2 years he is going back and replacing shingles that have not sealed down and are not able to withstand moderate winds. In ND when we have winters with little snow it allows dust to blow around all winter and get under the unsealed shingles. Normally when it would get warm the shingles would seal down but if they have accumilated excess dust and dirt they don't, at least not properly.

A secondary concern in cold weather is shingle damage. Even a resilient as they are they can be damaged in cold weather. Improper nailing (not all laborers take time to properly adjust nail guns) can cause damage and damage to edges can occur.

FYI Get a receipt for the shingles and copy of the manufacturers warantee from your contractor. If the shingles develop problems in 10 years your contractor is not likely going to have records that far back and the manufacturer may want to see proof of purchase to determine age to service the warantee.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I ended up getting it done in early October, and it was plenty warm after that so hopefully no problems. I did get a receipt from the contractor as well. Went with Certainteed Landmark shingles.


----------

